# برنامج Mastercam X4 MU1



## حمدى 12 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


برنامج Mastercam X4 MU1​












اولا تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 

http://updates.mastercam.com/X4/release/mastercamX4-web.exe



ثانيا برنامج Mastercam X4 MU1 الحديث

http://updates.mastercam.com/x4/mu1/mastercamx4-mu1-pc2.exe

الكراك برنامج Mastercam X4 MU1 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jjwtnltx2ly

مهم جيداااااااااا
تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 MU1، حدد نوع سيم> NetHASP وليسه HASP حدد خيار NetHASP فقط 


مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:
​


----------



## medmecanique (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا أخي حمدي ..............هل ممكن أغير اللغة الى الفرنسية وكيف*​


----------



## حمدى 12 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

نعم يأخى ممكن تغير اللغة الى الفرنسية 

عندا عملsetup language تنزل برنامج اول مرة تختار الفرنسية


----------



## فتحى المغيربي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
كيف نقدر بعث كتاب الى الملتقى


----------



## ibod7eem (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على البرناج ..


----------



## فتحى المغيربي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
أشكر الأخ حمدي 12 العضو الفعال في هذا المنتدي علي برنامج Mastercam x4 وان شاء الله فى مزان حسناتك يا أخ حمدي 12 واتمني لك دوام الصحة والعافية والمغفرة من الله.


----------



## eng_mostafa (23 نوفمبر 2009)

هل ممكن تركيب البرنامج على solidworks أم ان البرنامج بياخد رسومات من ال solidworks جاهزة وشكرا


----------



## حمدى 12 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
اخ eng_mostafa
اذا ترسم او تصميم على solidworks
بفتح برنامج Mastercam X4 MU1 صيغة ملف solidworks 
عن طريق فتح ملف نختار صيغة ملف (files of type)
SolidWorks part files (SLDPRT) and assembly files (SLDASM

اما بنسبة تركيب البرنامج Mastercam X4 MU1 على solidworks
نعم اسمه 
Mastercam X4 MU1 for solidworks


----------



## eng_mostafa (29 نوفمبر 2009)

thank


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ممــــكن طريقة التنصيب


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن كتاب لتعليم البرنامج


----------

